# Stumpknocker mods pics/ ideas



## lil_kahuna (Sep 23, 2011)

I've started tricking a stumpknocker I recently found and I'm looking for pics and / or ideas....I started by putting a bench in the back and small platform in the front... any suggestions would be appreciated. Ill post some pics of what I'm working with when i can...Thanks


----------



## Jakehollender (Mar 22, 2014)

I built a platform on the front of my old stump knocker, really helped out but I used too much heavy material and it made it ride funny at slow speeds.


----------



## joeeth (Nov 18, 2013)

I am buying my father in laws stumpy 16 soon to begin a rebuilding process. My original thought was to build the front deck like you did. 

What materials did you use?


----------



## cusnooking (Jan 17, 2007)

Ha jakeh is that a dog house up front very cool


----------



## Jakehollender (Mar 22, 2014)

My dog loved hanging out under there when he was a pup. But that's where I put all the life jackets and stuff. Sometimes I'd stick the trolling motor battery up there.

I built it with 1/2" ply, i used some 1x2 to frame it and support it. I think I did two or three layers of fiberglass mat and then I painted it with truck bed liner for non skid. It held up great over the years.


----------



## StAugStumpy (May 11, 2020)

Awesome job, I just got an old 14' Stumpy myself. I have really been enjoying fixing it back up.


----------

